# So I came into a situation that allowed me to have a mobile wifi hot spot that runs off my cars obd-



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Do you guys think people will even care about wifi?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

No...


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

guitarofozz said:


> Do you guys think people will even care about wifi?


You're that driver with water, mint, and candy!


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

autofill said:


> You're that driver with water, mint, and candy!


Well until uber teaches riders about the rating system, i'm aiming for 5s


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

guitarofozz said:


> Well until uber teaches riders about the rating system, i'm aiming for 5s


You just opened a can of worms.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

autofill said:


> You just opened a can of worms.


why's that


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

autofill said:


> You're that driver with water, mint, and candy!


I had 1$ Arizonas in the back one day and got a badge.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

guitarofozz said:


> Well until uber teaches riders about the rating system, i'm aiming for 5s


mistake 1 don't worry about ratings.
mistake 2 don't pass out free stuff.
mistake 3 don't worry about badges.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

roadman said:


> mistake 1 don't worry about ratings.
> mistake 2 don't pass out free stuff.
> mistake 3 don't worry about badges.


umm a 4.6 rating will get you banned or deactivated. I got all 5s except for one 3 and I dont think the rider understood.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

guitarofozz said:


> Do you guys think people will even care about wifi?


No,unless you pick up businessmen that have laptops doing work in the car. Rare.
But is this Wi-Fi free for you? or you would be paying more money out to help the pax?



guitarofozz said:


> I had 1$ Arizonas in the back one day and got a badge.


wtf



guitarofozz said:


> umm a 4.6 rating will get you banned or deactivated. I got all 5s except for one 3 and I dont think the rider understood.


yes,only when its around 4.7 or so should you start caring. For the simple possibility of deactivation


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

wifi hotspot to pax is a waste. pax don't use it.

tried it before. only two people used it over about a month and that was only when there was a widespread outage of a major carrier and an international traveler without data.

if you want just toss some cheap mints in a bowl and leave it at that. otherwise keep the car somewhat clean and drive right.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh! I can't wait to download the movies I plan on watching on the plane enroute to the airport, lol.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I agree, offering wifi is worthless. If they have a smart phone, which they need to order an Uber, they have mobile data. My devices all offer wifi hot spots, I've never turned them on.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

How does it have in-car Wifi? This could be useful for running an iPad or tablet...
But then letting the public surf the web on your devices you get risk something like this:


http://imgur.com/0Kzie

"*Someone put ******* on the refrigerator at Home Depot*"


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

guitarofozz said:


> umm a 4.6 rating will get you banned or deactivated. I got all 5s except for one 3 and I dont think the rider understood.


You absolutely sure about that. Here's a recent driver I had.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

guitarofozz said:


> Well until uber teaches riders about the rating system, i'm aiming for 5s


Get the massaging seats.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

guitarofozz said:


> Do you guys think people will even care about wifi?


Most people do not need wifi, I have a mobile hot spot because I have a Android internet radio that I run the driver app on. Only a couple of times have I given the password out.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

guitarofozz said:


> I had 1$ Arizonas in the back one day and got a badge.


You really want to get all 5's. Ask them to sit in the front seat and give them a hand job while you get them there. 
You have no idea how much money it costs you to drive around do you. Giving out drinks just ensures you go below minimum wage. I manage to maintain a 4.8 with a clean car and a bad attitude.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

You will go far grasshopper.


----------

